# Coventry & Leicester show



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Just thought i would come on and post,
Small show brag, 
My Ped HP Birman had a red card day yesterday first time every shown and also got Best in Show Kitten well pleased with her, 
My Selkirk Rex came in 2nd to his brother, but i am still happy with both cats with there results.:dita::biggrin5:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Well done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Gertrude said:


> Well done!! :thumbsup:


Thank you Gertrude.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Well done Wendy

your birman is beautiful.

May as well get my brag in as well 

Adatesh Kingstanding Blue better known as Mona won her 1st cc so i am well pleased with her as it meant she got fed last night 

Nice meeting up again and meeting new friends and congrats to all others who did well.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Congratulations and well done.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done, Wendy, your little girl is lovely, only had her the once but she was gorgeous, so sorry I didn't give her Cutest Kitten but that little tortie was just toooo cute for words!

Well done on Cotton Tail's result too.

Wish I'd realised it was you as I know you from a few lists now LOL. Must say hello next time!

Carol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats Wendy, was nice to meet you at last although briefly

Your little kitten Is adorable, I had the huge priveledge of giving her a cuddle, she looked Immaculate, you must have spent alot of time and effort prepping her

Welldone to everyone else.

Muffin got 1st and bob and a 1st and 2nds in the sides so Iam really chuffed too, Next show she will be with the big ens so lets hope the winning streak continues a little longer


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations to all ,the cats I actually got to look at were all beautiful,and hopefully everyone enjoyed their day.

Right ,now start preparing for next year !!!!


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well done to everyone, but especially to Mona, who I still think is the prettiest cat I ever saw!

Nice one Alan!


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations Wendy. Carlita is stunning.

I do hope we will see you in April   I have e-mailed you.


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

tilsie said:


> Congratulations Wendy. Carlita is stunning.
> 
> I do hope we will see you in April   I have e-mailed you.


Thank you, yes got your email, you will; get a cuddle Kay.x


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Well done Wendy
> 
> your birman is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thank you Alan, yes it was lovley to meet again
Congrats on Mona's win also


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Congratulations and well done.


Thank you Chinablue


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Well done, Wendy, your little girl is lovely, only had her the once but she was gorgeous, so sorry I didn't give her Cutest Kitten but that little tortie was just toooo cute for words!
> 
> Well done on Cotton Tail's result too.
> 
> ...


Thank you Carol,its ok i know it was lovely,
Thank you also for the congrats for cotton tail's win,
We will see each other soon i'm sure at 1 of the show will be at the rex show in April so maybe catch up there or another.:smile5:


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Congrats Wendy, was nice to meet you at last although briefly
> 
> Your little kitten Is adorable, I had the huge priveledge of giving her a cuddle, she looked Immaculate, you must have spent alot of time and effort prepping her
> 
> ...


Yes Jen, was lovley to meet if only briefly when you got your slip from me,
thank you she loved the day i am sooooooooooo proud with her.
well done and congrat with Muffin's win.
well done also to everyone


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

poshmog said:


> Congratulations to all ,the cats I actually got to look at were all beautiful,and hopefully everyone enjoyed their day.
> 
> Right ,now start preparing for next year !!!!


Yes i really enjoyed my day also


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done thats great


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Well done thats great


Thanks Nicky:smile5:


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

animallover09 said:


> Thank you, yes got your email, and yes she will be there for you to have a cuddle Kay.x


Thats brilliant. I will e-mail you when I have received your entry. Can't wait for my cuddle with the gorgeous Carlita :001_tt1:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yes, Wendy, will meet up in April :wink:


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Yes, Wendy, will meet up in April :wink:


yes carol it would be nice to meet and say hello


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

It would, and I will have cats with me this time, and not the dreaded white coat LOL


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> It would, and I will have cats with me this time, and not the dreaded white coat LOL


Me to, will have 3 in the show, so see you then.


----------

